# The Art Of The Curing Brine!



## pops6927 (Jun 29, 2018)

pops6927 submitted a new Article:

The Art Of The Curing Brine! 



> I...



Read more about this article here...


----------



## nanuk (Sep 22, 2018)

what is the minimum of your brine recipe to meat ratio?
I made some back bacon and ran out of room in my buckets, so put 2 pieces (tenderloin and rib ends) in separate ziplock bags, and poured in some brine.
my ration (just by eye) was about 2 lbs meat to 2 cups of brine.
I put it all in my refer at a measured 36-37F, and left it sit for 27 days (flipping the bags daily)

I cut a piece out of the bag from the tender end, and fried it up.  It appeared to be cured all the way through, and tasted good.   
I didn't rinse it, and it was a bit salty for my taste, so I rinsed some pieces and fried them up, and they were very good.

As long as the meat is cured through, then I assume I used enough.

Would the sign that I didn't use enough brine be the gray center?

Thanks for your expertise on this subject!


----------

